# What A-10 kit to build?



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm interested in building a Fairchild Republic A-10 Thunderbolt II "Warthog" single seat and find myself in unfamiliar territory. I build ships, armour and cars - not planes. I was at the Air Zoo model contest in Kalamazoo Michigan this weekend saw a really nice one in 48 scale, I think the A-10 is an interesting looking aircraft and want to give it a try. I'd prefer the largest, but not Revell, kit out there but - what do you suggest?? 1/32 Trumpeter??

Any and all suggestions would be helpful. 

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well if you want 1/32 the ONLY kit is the Trumpeter one. It isn't a "bad" kit, but its their first all new, fancy 1/32 jet kit, and it was released about 11 years ago. While not cheap its half the price of their other big jets, which sort of tells you something. The detail is a bit sparse and simplistic, especially in the cockpit. It has some nice details like the complete gatling gun for the nose, yet no way to show it off or display it, as the fusilage does not have access panels to open. The weapons are not very good and are best replaced (expensive in 1/32). The shape of the nose and cockpit is off, which may or may not be a big deal if you are not too fussy. The wire hinges for the movable flaps etc are floppy and fussy.

If you want a nice 1/48 kit, you have more options. The current Revell kit is a rebox of the older Monogram offering. For $20 you can't really beat it, and its the most accurate A-10 overall. Detail is good, although the surface detailing is raised compared to the current trend of engraved detailing. Fit takes a bit of work. The kit is fairly simple but what you get is pretty well done and the airframe is well shaped. Over the years the kit was updated a bit to represent a somewhat modern A-10 (most A-10 kits came out when the plane was new in the 70s).

Hobby Boss has an expensiive 1/48 kit that is somewhat of a shrunken down copy of the Trumpeter kit, with the same shape errors and some new mistakes of its own thrown in. The kit is pretty nicely detailed though. If you are not put off by the price, and can live wtih the shape errors, its a nice clean kit. 

Italeri has a newish kit, but it is again somewhat expensive and not very accurate in shape. i would go with the Monogram/Revell kit over the Italeri one.

Tamiya has a very old, somewhat simplistic A-10. It is the oldest A-10 kit still on the market and really represents a very early plane despite any new decals or bombs thrown into the kit since its 1970s release.

You may still find the older AMT/Ertl/Esci kit, which is poor.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

The Revell (Monogram) 1/48 kit is a good bang for the buck. It has some fit issues that aren't too difficult to solve, the detailing is fairly nice and it looks right. A plus in 1/48 scale is that there are a ton of modern weapons available to load out your A-10 with.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

working on the Trumpeter 1/32 kit right now,with Black Box interior kit a PE parts.It 's lovely.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

falcondesigns said:


> working on the Trumpeter 1/32 kit right now,with Black Box interior kit a PE parts.It 's lovely.



I plan on adding this kit to my stash, also.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's what I have too - the black box cockpit, a few photoetches, probasbly a Meteor or Black Box exterior upgrade. And the brown-on-brown color scheme from Desert Storm.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks all for the help. Got a pretty good price on a Trumpeter 1/32 scale so I went ahead and ordered it. From what you've said about the some of the detail I also ordered the Eduard photo set for exterior and interior. Thanks again Dave.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might look for the Verlinden cockpit (or one of the better sets). The Verlinden pit isn't half bad and its fairly inexpensive and easy to get. Other brands will be a bit better but more costly. The kit ejector seat is poor and has the detail of an old Airfix 1970s kit. Photo etch really doesnt help on the seat like a resin seat will.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I think you will be happy with the 1/32 kit. I still have to stop and look when I walk by mine. The black box interior makes all the difference.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Excellent job, modelsj! I served 1976-1982 Myrtle Beach 356th Green Demons! Your A-10-A looks excellent! I built mine with the proper MB decals on the tail # 714 and assigned myself crewchief. I should get a picture of mine up in here!

"Penterate deep, Stay a long time, Shoot a big load!"


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Please post pic's. I need all the help I can get. 

Dave


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll have to post new pics of my frankenstein A-1O. The problem I had with the Revell kit is the canopy is molded open with no provision for a closed option. Also the ailerons are molded open, no closed option. I like displaying mine in flight.

What I did was to use the cockpit from the Revel kit in the Tamiya airframe. It turned out really well. How accurate? Not sure but it looks better than either on their own out of the box.


----------



## hutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

I had a real good experience with the 1:48 Hobby Boss. A very nice build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, that looks good!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## hutchman (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks....I entered this A-10 and a P-47 in my very first contest a few months back. The A-10 took first and the P-47 second. I was surprised that I won...but more surprised at how they placed...I thought if anything was going to win, it would be the P-47.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Kinda poetic that it was a "father and grandson" win - the Warthog and its ancestor.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

If any would like to seee my Frankenstein A-10 (Tamiya A-10 w/Revel cockpit) check out the thread "some of my aircraft".


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Again thanks all for the information. I went ahead and picked up the Trumpeter 1/32 A-10. It's big and looks kinda cool. 










Also picked up the BIG ED photo etch kit and Verlinden cockpit










and some reference materials










and to recoginize my great state of Michigan the Battle Creek markings










I hope to get started in the next week or so, between the carrier and the Dora. I'll probably start a new thread to post progress and request help since it'll be the first plane I've done in 42 years.

Dave

Remember, it's not critisim its suggestions if requested!!


----------



## randypandy831 (Feb 6, 2011)

i would have to say the Revell and Hobby Boss kit.

im actually building the revell kit as we speak. goes together quit well with really no fitment problems.

Heard the fuselage on the tamiya kit is off shape.

check out cybermodeler.com they have tons of kit reviews.


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

hutchman said:


> I had a real good experience with the 1:48 Hobby Boss. A very nice build.


Beautiful build!!!! AND, agreed that it is the best 1/48 kit of the A-10. Period. Italeri *almost* did it...but HB swooped in and won.:thumbsup:


----------

